# Suns are the team with oldest starters?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are the oldest team, but their starters are average 27 years old assuming DA is a starter.

Suns have oldest starters? If not, which teams are older than Suns?

In 2006
Thomas 34

Nash 32

Bell 30

Suns are not built for the future, Thomas-Q-rich trade says so.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Suns are not built for the future, .


I think their future is ok with a young Amare just recently extended, dude.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets are the oldest team, but their starters are average 27 years old assuming DA is a starter.
> 
> Suns have oldest starters? If not, which teams are older than Suns?
> 
> ...


Resigned Amare? Five first round picks in the next few years, yet not built for the future? Are you crazy? If you wanna say they are an old team and that might affect their style of play, you might have a point to some extent. But the Q-Rich/Thomas trade is not a good example. They can draft a new chucker, and still benefit from Kurt for a few years.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ballscientist, were not built for the future? Its ok that u made the mistake, but u must have 4got about the 22 year old dynamo Amare Stoudemire, Leandro Barbosa, Boris Diaw, James Jones, and like ShuGuanYu said, the 5 first rounders the next couple years. I know wat u were trying to insinuate, but its not valid. Peace out *****.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Ballscientist, were not built for the future? Its ok that u made the mistake, but u must have 4got about the 22 year old dynamo Amare Stoudemire, Leandro Barbosa, Boris Diaw, James Jones, and like ShuGuanYu said, the 5 first rounders the next couple years. I know wat u were trying to insinuate, but its not valid. Peace out *****.


There is also Thompson and Tischer.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

To be honest I think the Suns have a tremendous balance of young and old. They're neither too young or too old. It works.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> To be honest I think the Suns have a tremendous balance of young and old. They're neither too young or too old. It works.


thats how good teams come together


----------

